# devel/apr1 update; maybe something to be aware of



## ShelLuser (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi gang!

So, what to do when you're busy working on an ASP project (accessing PostgreSQL through npgsql) and it's getting too hot for comfort? Then it's time to let the server(s) do some work for you.

Today I updated devel/libapr1, which came together with updates for www/apache22 and devel/subversion too. And hopefully you realize that an update to devel/libapr1 can require quite a massive rebuild because there are many ports out there which depend on it.

Anyway, I ran into a weird problem during the update and I think it was a small portmaster glitch. I solved things, but figured I might just as well share my findings with the community, hopefully it can help some of you..

When doing a massive update I _always_ rely on tee to produce a logfile so that I can recall what happened. After issuing `# portmaster -r apr` the following event occurred, portmaster had just finished updating devel/apr1:


```
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/pear from ports
===>>> Launching child to reinstall php5-5.4.16

===>>> Updating dependent ports >> pear-1.9.4_1 >> php5-5.4.16 (3/151)
.]0;portmaster: Updating dependent ports >> pear-1.9.4_1 >> php5-5.4.16 (3/151).
===>>> Currently installed version: php5-5.4.16
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php5

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php5 from ports
===>>> Launching child to reinstall

===>>> Updating dependent ports >> pear-1.9.4_1 >> php5-5.4.16 >>  (4/151)
.]0;portmaster: Updating dependent ports >> pear-1.9.4_1 >> php5-5.4.16 >>  (4/1
        ===>>> No /usr/ports/usr/ports exists, and no information
        ===>>> about usr/ports can be found in /usr/ports/MOVED

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

===>>> Update for  failed
===>>> Aborting update
===>>> Update for php5-5.4.16 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pear-1.9.4_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for pear-Horde_Mime-2.2.2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Upgrade of apr-1.4.6.1.4.1_3 to apr-1.4.8.1.5.2
```
As you can see something very weird happened here. It kept on printing ".]0;portmaster:" like comments right from the start, output I simply have no explanation for.

Because it was getting ready to reinstall lang/php5 and also mentioned devel/pear I started my small investigation there, and tried to build both ports manually using `# make build`.

This showed me that nothing weird was going on; both ports build cleanly. Because PHP relies on Apache on my end, and Apache also had an update waiting I then proceeded to update www/apache22, followed by (individually) reinstalling lang/php5 and devel/pear (all using portmaster of course; you don't want to risk messing up the dependencies).

After that was done I copied the rather huge build command which portmaster had suggested I'd use for continuing the re-installation to a temporary shell script (which I always use in cases like that) and then manually removed lang/php5, devel/pear and www/apache22 from the list before re-starting the update process.

And so far, so good.

A very weird glitch, but if you do run into it also very easy to solve.

Hope this can help someone.


----------



## fonz (Jul 8, 2013)

Hmm, apr1... Isn't it a little late for that?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 8, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Hmm, apr1... Isn't it a little late for that?


Two days after the update entry is late (20130706)? :q

Aw, and I was hoping that I could take it a little easy with FreeBSD 

A little more seriously though; I usually update my servers once a week. First a session to test and build the updates, then I'm pushing the packages onto the rest of my network.


----------

